#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  anyone need API RP520-2008? enjoy

## driftshade

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: anyone need API RP520-2008? enjoy

----------


## Riccardo

There's a little problem ........ at the end this message:

The file could not be found. Please check the download link.

Please could you reup

Thanks a lot

Buy

P.S.

Sorry the link it's ok ...... you have to put the extension file at the end ....... Thank you very much

----------


## aan09

USE THIS LINK

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## victorlachica

Many thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## f81aa

Thanks

----------


## krsmani7

Thanks a million

----------


## servidor

saludos
aan09
podrias volver  a subir el archivo! please?

----------


## barrerav

Hi, API RP 520 part I-II:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR COMPARTIR
la duda es k formato de archivo es? de antemano muchas gracias

----------


## servidor

listo de antemano muchas gracias ignoraba k no tenia extensi&#243;n .
muchas gracias por la atenci&#243;n prestada y abusando la versi&#243;n 2011? tanks!

----------


## jahel

Both Part I links are death please re-upload it again
best regards

----------


## acier58

> Both Part I links are death please re-upload it again
> best regards



Hi jahel,

The link posted by barrerav in post #9 is still available.

Try again !



RegardsSee More: anyone need API RP520-2008? enjoy

----------


## tpo

Hi!

None of the links are working now. Can someone please re-post a working link?

Thanks in advance!

----------

